# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Economics of your own meat grinder

## Flyblown

We had to slaughter a beef steer last week unexpectedly cos he got a respiratory infection and I wouldn’t pay the daylight robbery to get him fixed and a vets cert for the transport to the works. The only problem was freezer space - there’s already a 425kg hook weight Hereford steer in there plus who knows how much venison. So out came all the venison for a check to see whats what. Realised that there was more than I thought...

When we weighed the venison we came up with 97kg off the bone and 24kg on the bone. Hmmm, what to do. Having a yarn wife the The Wife I asked how much mince costs at the supermarket, we looked it up and just about bloody fell off the stool - $15/kg for standard grade??? Bloody hell. No wonder we are always getting asked for homekills...

Last year our old electric mincer finally died, didn’t get round to replacing it. So I bought a Kenwood 2000W mincer from Harvery Norman on a VIP deal for a little over $300 delivered.



This morning we minced 32kg of fallow and red venison, and in a production line of me as Butcher-And-Grinder-In-Chief and three sous chefs (and two keen as mustard dustbin dogs for the scraps), we made up heaps of nice fat burger patties using the bite.co.nz recipe which is a real winner (just dropped the parmesan, we don’t need that). We packaged them up into layers in boxes separated by baking paper and back into the freezer they went... in supermarket money for standard grade beef mince thats $480 worth plus whatever the eggs, milk, spices, mustard and garlic costs. The onions, herbs and bread we grow / make ourselves. 

http://www.bite.co.nz/recipe/11063/Venison-burgers/

Makes my eyes water how much beef is these days. Now we don’t notice the difference really between beef mince and venison mince, when we cook up bulk meat sauce we usually mix the two. The venison burgers are bloody good, the kids love ‘em and will eat them for brekkie and dinner quite happily all week, very easy to prepare, just cook them from frozen at 180°C for half an hour, job done. 

So yeah, just reflecting I guess on how much more of the deer is processed into edible food with a good strong mincer, everything goes in right to the boney part of the ligaments, no hassle having to strip out silvering or tougher parts, in it all goes. Plus it comes with the sausage making tools too. One of the deer in the freezer was a battered old fallow stag who probably wouldn’t have been much chop but as seasoned mince you won’t notice the difference. The new mincer has already paid for itself, I doubt we’d have used a lot of the older venison it would likely have gone to the dogs. If you shoot a few deer and don’t think you’ll likely get through it all, a good mincer is a bloody good investment.

----------


## sako75

We have got a George Forman meat grinder. Sadly only used it once. Reading this it might get a dust off

----------


## Boar Freak

> We had to slaughter a beef steer last week unexpectedly cos he got a respiratory infection and I wouldn’t pay the daylight robbery to get him fixed and a vets cert for the transport to the works. The only problem was freezer space - there’s already a 425kg hook weight Hereford steer in there plus who knows how much venison. So out came all the venison for a check to see whats what. Realised that there was more than I thought...
> 
> When we weighed the venison we came up with 97kg off the bone and 24kg on the bone. Hmmm, what to do. Having a yarn wife the The Wife I asked how much mince costs at the supermarket, we looked it up and just about bloody fell off the stool - $15/kg for standard grade??? Bloody hell. No wonder we are always getting asked for homekills...
> 
> Last year our old electric mincer finally died, didn’t get round to replacing it. So I bought a Kenwood 2000W mincer from Harvery Norman on a VIP deal for a little over $300 delivered.
> 
> Attachment 89941
> 
> This morning we minced 32kg of fallow and red venison, and in a production line of me as Butcher-And-Grinder-In-Chief and three sous chefs (and two keen as mustard dustbin dogs for the scraps), we made up heaps of nice fat burger patties using the bite.co.nz recipe which is a real winner (just dropped the parmesan, we don’t need that). We packaged them up into layers in boxes separated by baking paper and back into the freezer they went... in supermarket money for standard grade beef mince thats $480 worth plus whatever the eggs, milk, spices, mustard and garlic costs. The onions, herbs and bread we grow / make ourselves. 
> ...


Using the same mincer for 3 years now and it's still going strong.

----------


## Cigar

I have made venison mince with a standard food processor, it worked okay but I expect a proper mincer would be faster and handle the workload better.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Do you add fat to your mince? I picked up a hand grinder a while back and have tried to make mince a couple of times with venison but always found it cooks really dry, I don't really like fat off venison, tried using fat off the backsteaks of a real good condition spiker way back when I was a young fella and it put me off leaving too much fat on venison anyhow.... yuck!
I was thinking of giving the mince a go again but adding some beef tallow?

----------


## gimp

Deer (or other game meat excluding pork) fat doesn’t taste good. A proper burger (in my opinion, and I’m something of an enthusiast) contains only meat and seasoning, the meat ideally with something like a 20% fat content. Venison isn’t ideal, need to add fat. I haven’t managed to find a good source for fat to add to venison mince but I haven’t tried too hard yet. So I just buy beef mince for burgers.

----------


## gimp

I do use venison mince for things like Ragu, add some fat for flavour with bacon generally

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Deer (or other game meat excluding pork) fat doesnt taste good. A proper burger (in my opinion, and Im something of an enthusiast) contains only meat and seasoning, the meat ideally with something like a 20% fat content. Venison isnt ideal, need to add fat. I havent managed to find a good source for fat to add to venison mince but I havent tried too hard yet. So I just buy beef mince for burgers.


I have to disagree we use a recipe from an old Allison Holst book  oaty meat balls no fat added and it's awesome never falls apart and so bloody nice.
Make them 25 to 30mm thick and never dry.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

> I have to disagree we use a recipe from an old Allison Holst book  oaty meat balls no fat added and it's awesome never falls apart and so bloody nice.
> Make them 25 to 30mm thick and never dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



Please share

----------


## 25/08IMP

I'll have to dig it out as we are moving house and all things are packed away but I'll try and fish it out.


> Please share


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

My brother makes sausage rolls out of minced up back steaks. They are, by all accounts, very very nice. But I guess you could use any other venison at a push.....

----------


## R93

Fallow and Thar fat is bloody nice I reckon. I like it anyway. 
I always add pork fat to red venison for burgers or meatloaf.
If making spag boll or cottage pie I don't add any.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

We use venison mince in lasagne and to be honest couldn’t tell the difference from beef
I think meat patties are the way to go with minced venison

----------


## gimp

Bull tahr fat can be super rank, mixed some in with a batch of tahr mince once and it was overpoweringly bad. Summer bull.

----------


## Micky Duck

vinison mince is primo in rice rissotto type meal...if you doing meat balls or patties think of it like steak...anything past medium is BURNT.
chock mutton in with venison gives it a bit of fat but nothing beats pork...the flaps off pig (pork belly) are ideal to add to mince...we bought and used a kenwood mixer with mincing attachment for a while but recently finally found a george foreman mincer,its louder but faster,making sausages is piece of cake. if you put a large lidded bucket in freezer and chuck all your bits n bobs into it untill its full then get stuck in and make a batch of mince and sausages you will have a good mix.

----------


## Flyblown

> Do you add fat to your mince? I picked up a hand grinder a while back and have tried to make mince a couple of times with venison but always found it cooks really dry, I don't really like fat off venison, tried using fat off the backsteaks of a real good condition spiker way back when I was a young fella and it put me off leaving too much fat on venison anyhow.... yuck!
> I was thinking of giving the mince a go again but adding some beef tallow?


We don’t add fat to the burger recipe posted in #1 above, or to any of the other dishes we make. Not overcooking it is quite important. IMO there’s no need to add fat if you use the right recipe, it would kind of negate the whole point of healthy low fat super tasty burgers. They really are bloody good. Like I said we don’t add the parmesan cheese, but use a thin slice of Tasty cheddar in the bun instead.

The burger aficionados might be a bit sniffy (you know who you are gimp, I’ve seen those tasty looking burgers in your videos), but no one I’ve fed the bite.co.nz burgers to have ever complained! When we’ve had a feast at our place in the last couple of years the _first thing_ that _always_ goes first are the venison burgers. They are never dry due to the milk soaked breadcrumbs.

For meat sauce used in bolognaise, lasagne, etc depending on what we have in the freezer we’ll usually use a mix of beef and venison. Shepherds pie likewise. For bototie, a lightly curried flavour, you can use either.

----------


## Micky Duck

the bacon off cuts you can buy cheap go really nicely in venison mince too.

----------


## R93

> Bull tahr fat can be super rank, mixed some in with a batch of tahr mince once and it was overpoweringly bad. Summer bull.


Never eat bull Thar unless in a sausage or salami mate.
Nanny fat is pretty yum and best to steak and mince. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

> I'll have to dig it out as we are moving house and all things are packed away but I'll try and fish it out.


If you can, that would be great. Sounds delicious.

I think the old timers had it all worked out, some of the traditional recipes we use from are fantastic. But theres also no doubt that the liberal additional of fats in whatever form contributed to shorter life expectancy! So we find ways to get around the added lubrication if possible and generally speaking we dont notice the lack of added fats at all. 

(We are far from super health concious, my standard brekkie is 3 eggs, 3 toast, cheese, beans, a banana and a giant pot of English Breakfast Tea. Theres no tofu, lettuce with green tea to start the day in this house....) 

I guess the thing we notice most with venison mince, used either exclusively or in a mix, is how much less chunky fat there is sitting on top of a pot of sauce when its cooled down, which can only be a good thing. For added flavour well use an Oxo cube, homemade meat & vegetable stock, liberal garlic, lots of home grown fresh herbs.

----------


## muzza

I mince a lot of goat meat. Brilliant for burgers or just ordinary mince .

Even better for feeding to unsuspecting people and telling them next day what they ate

----------


## Micky Duck

Flyblown.....next time you or Mrs is in spice section at supermarket...look for red lids masterfoods mild steak seasoning is my "go to" for plurry near everything...... dont need a whole heap to get a really nice flavour.

----------


## Beaker

> Never eat bull Thar unless in a sausage or salami mate.
> Nanny fat is pretty yum and best to steak and mince. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You just like fat chicks......  :Have A Nice Day:  



(Does that mean you don't like your wife?  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## veitnamcam

Venison fat from around the kidneys and fillets is THE best thing to cook the fillets in,mouthwatering.

----------


## R93

> You just like fat chicks......  
> 
> 
> 
> (Does that mean you don't like your wife?  )


Pretty sure she doesn't like me. She asked me a 100 times when I am leaving. That was just in the last hour

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Pretty sure she doesn't like me. She asked me a 100 times when I am leaving. That was just in the last hour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I think that's more to do with your skills - lying on her for a hour and wriggling a bit, must be a bit boring for her 
...........  :Have A Nice Day: 


Onto topic though, duck fat is also good to add....
Bacon fat or even just pork belly (skinless) is also good minced up, as a additive for patties or mince.

----------


## Flyblown

> Flyblown.....next time you or Mrs is in spice section at supermarket...look for red lids masterfoods mild steak seasoning is my "go to" for plurry near everything...... dont need a whole heap to get a really nice flavour.


Will do! Haven’t tried that one I don’t think. For a long time we made up our own seasoning - a South African braai spice formula - don’t know what happened there, it just stopped happening probably due to arrival of children which is when lots of things just stopped... and a whole load of other stuff started...if I can find the ingredients again I’ll post it as it was quite unusual but outstanding with venison.

----------


## R93

> I think that's more to do with your skills - lying on her for a hour and wriggling a bit, must be a bit boring for her 
> ........... 
> 
> 
> Onto topic though, duck fat is also good to add....
> Bacon fat or even just pork belly (skinless) is also good minced up, as a additive for patties or mince.


I must have wriggled properly at least twice? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Preacher

As per Micky Duck. I buy a couple of kgs of bacon bits for 8-10 bucks and smash them through mincer and freeze them in roughly 200g portions.

Only add it for mince that will be used for sausages or salami or occasionally for man sized meatballs/ any lasagna type dish.  For burger patties I prefer to use straight venison and only add just enough fine breadcrumbs to bind, along with whatever seasonings I require. 

Never ever add eggs as a binder.  Requires the patties to be cooked far past what is needed and in my opinion ruins the feed.

No eggs means you can effectively medium rare that sucker, and if you do then you will never go back.

----------


## veitnamcam

> No eggs means you can effectively medium rare that sucker, and if you do then you will never go back.


I was taught you should never have any mince products rare as by being minced bacteria can be spread all threw the product where as on a steak it is only on the outside where the bacteria can be killed by the heat.

Happy to be corrected on that tho. @Angus what are your thoughts?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> Never eat bull Thar unless in a sausage or salami mate.
> Nanny fat is pretty yum and best to steak and mince. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I don't mind bull tahr steaks, just age 'em well, a marinade doesn't hurt either. Only ever had that one that was bad

----------


## Flyblown

> I was taught you should never have any mince products rare as by being minced bacteria can be spread all threw the product where as on a steak it is only on the outside where the bacteria can be killed by the heat.
> 
> Happy to be corrected on that tho. @Angus what are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


That's an interesting point. 

I'd struggle to get medium rare mince of any kind past the food police in my family. They just don't like pink mince, period. But also for those venison burgers, the overall texture and additional ingredients of the mix we use, eggs and all, just works, if they love something and demolish a plate of it and go back for seconds and thirds then I'm happy. They're growing like weeds at 12 and 10yrs old so lots of good food available in the fridge at all hours for when they're hungry is important. With the kids though, one thing I've learnt with some of my more experimental efforts is one bad experience with a new food can make it bloody hard to get them to accept having another go next time, so I'm pretty careful when we try something new not to push the boundaries too far. 

That sometimes entails simply not telling them what they are eating. 

Beef sweetbreads, heart, tongue, liver and kidneys, etc etc goes down a treat as long as I lie about what it is before they eat it. (And sometimes afterwards too...) They flatly refused tripe though.

I'm not doing too bad. My 12yr old will take on a half teaspoon of Blair's Death Sauce on a lump of beef. That's pretty hardcore.

----------


## timattalon

> I was taught you should never have any mince products rare as by being minced bacteria can be spread all threw the product where as on a steak it is only on the outside where the bacteria can be killed by the heat.
> 
> Happy to be corrected on that tho. @Angus what are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I asked the head chef at work (he's a hunting mate as well) about mince. The surface of red meat has to be cooked to kill any bacteria that may be transferred by contact. Specifically I was asking how a chef can make Steak Tar tar when this is the case. He tells me the only way to do this is get a large piece of meat, cook the entire outside (essentially rare) then set aside to cool on a sterile board / dish. Wait until it is cold, then cut the cooked meat off with a clean knife to ensure that there is absolutely no possible contact from the meat handling. 

But unless you are processing / mincing meat that had been cooked, then your mince needs to be cooked through or you are risking food poisoning. I find if you dont want them to dry out, dont cook them on high Turn the heat down cook them through ona low heat, then as they are nearly done take them from that pan and put them on a high heat to brown the surface up.

----------


## Micky Duck

shit a brick..sorry flyblown thats  golden lid NOT RED.....hope it hasnt caused marital disharmony bud....

----------


## Mohawk660

Hi flyblowen i have the smae mincer its bloody awesome!! N

Little tip if you havent worked it out dont dice the meat before putti g it in the mincer cut it in long strips the auger will pull it through and makes the whole process quicker.

I make my own sausages now too easy as. Go on line to Dunninghams its a supplyer to all the butchers, so you get you sausage mix and casings from them.

----------


## Preacher

If the meat is fresh and properly handled its no worries.  By "Medium rare" I mean slightly pink but not like a steak.  I can't remember where I saw it but it was one of the famous chefs.  Although I do recall him saying something like DO NOT do it with supermarket meat.

----------


## Preacher

I should add that it wouldn't pay to do it with venison mixed with pork.  Also always check the juices run clear.  Haven't ever got crook as long as it isn't too pink and to be fair have been ill of fast food burgers with well over done patties in the past.

----------


## Boaraxa

I got a good economics lesson a couple of weeks ago , took a bunch of back legs , tahr & pig to the butcher for salami ,the butcher rang the next day to advise there was quite a bit of meat there so we got a 1/4 made into sausages but still ended up with 75 samami,s & 2 huge bags of sausages ...just as well hes done a good job very happy with the goods , bloody expensive though.

----------


## tiroatedson

> I got a good economics lesson a couple of weeks ago , took a bunch of back legs , tahr & pig to the butcher for salami ,the butcher rang the next day to advise there was quite a bit of meat there so we got a 1/4 made into sausages but still ended up with 75 samami,s & 2 huge bags of sausages ...just as well hes done a good job very happy with the goods , bloody expensive though.


75 salamis..ouch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

> 75 salamis..ouch...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Salamis...yum

----------


## rusl

When using meat from the freezer to make patties and sausages do you defrost it or mince it frozen, I'm guessing its alright to then refreeze ? I always thought if you defrosted meat then you couldn't refreeze it.

----------


## tiroatedson

> When using meat from the freezer to make patties and sausages do you defrost it or mince it frozen, I'm guessing its alright to then refreeze ? I always thought if you defrosted meat then you couldn't refreeze it.


They say have the meat chilled when mincing. I take mine out, start slicing bits off the meat then put it through the mincer. Use or refreeze as you will. Never been sick eating refrozen mince. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oneshot

> Do you add fat to your mince? I picked up a hand grinder a while back and have tried to make mince a couple of times with venison but always found it cooks really dry, I don't really like fat off venison, tried using fat off the backsteaks of a real good condition spiker way back when I was a young fella and it put me off leaving too much fat on venison anyhow.... yuck!
> I was thinking of giving the mince a go again but adding some beef tallow?


Go to pak n save and ask for a bag of pork fat, costs just about nothing.

----------


## Brian

15% pork back fat for hamburger patties.

----------


## MB

How's the grinder going   @Flyblown? I'm thinking of buying one. Cheers.

----------


## Cordite

Kids love mince.

----------


## Max Headroom

> We had to slaughter a beef steer last week unexpectedly cos he got a respiratory infection and I wouldnt pay the daylight robbery to get him fixed and a vets cert for the transport to the works. The only problem was freezer space - theres already a 425kg hook weight Hereford steer in there plus who knows how much venison. So out came all the venison for a check to see whats what. Realised that there was more than I thought...
> 
> When we weighed the venison we came up with 97kg off the bone and 24kg on the bone. Hmmm, what to do. Having a yarn wife the The Wife I asked how much mince costs at the supermarket, we looked it up and just about bloody fell off the stool - $15/kg for standard grade??? Bloody hell. No wonder we are always getting asked for homekills...
> 
> Last year our old electric mincer finally died, didnt get round to replacing it. So I bought a Kenwood 2000W mincer from Harvery Norman on a VIP deal for a little over $300 delivered.
> 
> Attachment 89941
> 
> This morning we minced 32kg of fallow and red venison, and in a production line of me as Butcher-And-Grinder-In-Chief and three sous chefs (and two keen as mustard dustbin dogs for the scraps), we made up heaps of nice fat burger patties using the bite.co.nz recipe which is a real winner (just dropped the parmesan, we dont need that). We packaged them up into layers in boxes separated by baking paper and back into the freezer they went... in supermarket money for standard grade beef mince thats $480 worth plus whatever the eggs, milk, spices, mustard and garlic costs. The onions, herbs and bread we grow / make ourselves. 
> ...


Bet the mince now takes up less space.

----------


## Russian 22.

> How's the grinder going   @Flyblown? I'm thinking of buying one. Cheers.


For what it's worth. A mate bought a similar one. Works mint. We ended up mincing a few fallow front legs. Really useful as we were going to end up with a heap of chuck steak.

Transforms goats too. A strong enough sauce and you can substitute the goat mince for pretty much anything.

Haven't tried sausages yet.

----------


## Flyblown

Yup, use ours regularly. A lot of venison goes through it, all the quality mince for our consumption and all the scraps for dog food too. Good machine.

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

I have the Kenwood one and use it a lot (good machine).
Make patties 50/50 ven/tame pork. The local supermarket often has pork specials $5 kg, so I stock up.
Have made sausages which were edible but didnt look that flash.
Nowadays I just drop the mince mixture to the butcher to be made into sausages and salami.

----------


## Gordo

> Deer (or other game meat excluding pork) fat doesnt taste good. A proper burger (in my opinion, and Im something of an enthusiast) contains only meat and seasoning, the meat ideally with something like a 20% fat content. Venison isnt ideal, need to add fat. I havent managed to find a good source for fat to add to venison mince but I havent tried too hard yet. So I just buy beef mince for burgers.


I got some done recently and they added some mutton for fat. Sausages were best I've had in a while.

----------


## gonetropo

if you chopped the legs off a cow would it be ground beef or a ranch slider ?

----------


## Max Headroom

> We use venison mince in lasagne and to be honest couldnt tell the difference from beef
> I think meat patties are the way to go with minced venison


Just finishing off a pile of lasagne made with veni mince. 

I borrowed a George Foreman mincer with a sausage mince attachment, and was choosy what bits I fed through it, mindful of @Tahr's comment that silver skin burns them out over time.

Nicest mince and lasagne I have cooked so far.

----------


## Max Headroom

> if you chopped the legs off a cow would it be ground beef or a ranch slider ?


Both. .........did I win a prize for guessing right?

----------


## MB

Finally got the grinder in question and done our first batch of venison burgers. First impressions are good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## TeRei

We use Glenn Morris of BackRidgeButcher fame and always ask for double fat on our venison sausages. I do not ask what Pixie Dust he uses but they are mouth watering and with Watties Tomato sauce, bacon, eggs, buttered bread and Nespresso coffee it is very hard to get up from the table.

----------


## Wingman

Thanks to @Flyblown I just put 3 more reds and a bit of fallow into my freezer too but due to time restraints with work I opted for my local butcher to make most of the sausages this time. 
Steaked up all the back straps and the best of the hind quarters and all the fore quarters, hind quarter offcuts and various other  trimmings went to mince and sausages. 
Happy national vegans day!

----------


## poodle

Geez, a bit flasher than my handmincer. Hmmm, might be time to trade up. I shoot a fair few bunnies so maybe some more rabbit mince. I reckon fatty bacon or cheese would be a good source of fat.

----------


## muzza

pork jowels are a good source of fat too

----------


## EllaNaor

What about manual meat grinders? I hate anything with LCD screens or other gadgetry that will break. It’s much more profitable than electric grinders(25-50 average price) and no electricity needed. We bought our Kitchen basics 3 years ago on Amazon and still actively use it without any prob's  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Preacher

A decent manual grinder is all good until you have X number of Kgs to do regularly.  Proper quality ones are ridiculously expensive also.

Like 3-4 times the price of my cheepo electric one that has been going strong for years with hundreds of kilos through it no drama.

But yes they have their place and there is always the almost cathartic part of hand cranking a mincer.

----------


## Dicko

Fat from deer oxidises rapidly and gives the meat a rancid flavour. That is why most guides don't recommend its use. It will occur in storage in the freezer quite quickly. Best to use / mix pork or beef fat at 25-30% for sausages, a bit less for burgers. i like to buy those bulk packs of bacon and grind then into the venison for burgers. Mutton flaps will also work but flavour can be a bit strong.

----------


## Tussock

No fat of any kind gets wasted at our house. I have a good 50kg or so in the freezer. Game fat like deer fat is extemely good for you, the more yellow the better. Grazing animals eat herbs and mixed fodder and store nutrients in their fat, some of which are hard to come by. Good for old knees. Render it and it will keep well.  

I just butchered a prime cow. 600kg+ animal. Instead of having the butcher do it I did it myself and we bought a mincer and sausage maker. Wife can do small goods.  

She tracked down this as supposedly the best for game meat, it has a metal gearbox and they ship to NZ. 
https://www.luvele.com.au/collections/meat-grinders

She will make sausages and burger patties. Everything will get broke down,  even the bone marrow. 

She can also make salamis but demands a sellar. I'm thinking about a small cob room.  Might work.

----------


## country cuts

> Deer (or other game meat excluding pork) fat doesnt taste good. A proper burger (in my opinion, and Im something of an enthusiast) contains only meat and seasoning, the meat ideally with something like a 20% fat content. Venison isnt ideal, need to add fat. I havent managed to find a good source for fat to add to venison mince but I havent tried too hard yet. So I just buy beef mince for burgers.


if you cant find fat just use lard it is rendered pork fat

----------


## Tussock

> try burying a corrugated iron culvert into a bank and just block off the back  and make an insulated front with a door .


There's a concrete bridge burried where a major town water race used to be.  

I'm wondering if I can wrestle it out of the ground with a 12T digger and move it somewhere. 

Your smaller version sounds more practical.

----------


## Strummer

I thought beef fat wasn't so flash, and if you are going to add any fat, then pork is your friend?

Definitely interested in getting a grinder. Just had the butcher process a heap of venison, but wouldn't mind having a dabble myself one day soon...

----------

